

Ask HN: Is it possible to work remotely (outside US) for a startup in SF? - plasmid0h

Background.<p>I am a compsci student from germany and i would like to work remotely for a silicon valley based company.<p>Is it even possible ?
How would i get the job ?
======
greenyoda
Have you seen the "who's hiring" threads that are automatically created here
on the first of each month? Some of the jobs posted there are remote.

For freelancers:

 _Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (July 2015)_

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9812246](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9812246)

For permanent positions:

 _Ask HN: Who is hiring? (July 2015)_

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9812245](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9812245)

 _Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (July 2015)_

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9812247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9812247)

------
kjksf
Yes. Such jobs exists but are harder to get.

First reason they are harder to get is that only a small portion of companies
allows remote work.

Second reason is that out of those that allow remote work, even less allow
remote work from other countries due to more complicated tax reporting and
other employment issues.

How to get such job? The best (but not easy) way is to be exceptional enough
that companies will want to hire you despite additional complexities.

Other than that, start with
[https://www.google.com/search?q=remote+jobs](https://www.google.com/search?q=remote+jobs)

Find companies that are known to allow remote work and target them by learning
the skills that they value.

Many such companies have open-source projects so you can make yourself known
by doing meaningful contributions - I'm sure that would help a lot when
applying for a job.

~~~
plasmid0h
Hi there, thanks for your answer, but this doesn't help me at all. 0 Company
names. 0 practical tipps. I didn't gain any new insight from your post.

------
MichaelCrawford
[http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/telecommute/](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/telecommute/)

I will post more soon.

~~~
plasmid0h
Thanks. That was very helpfull !

